# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Πιλοτοι λιμενικού

## antonis77

Καλημερα σας!!
Ηθελα να σας κανω μια ερωτηση αν γνωριζετε..Το λιμενικο εχει ελικοπτερα σωστα?Οι πιλοτοι που ανηκουν στο λιμενικο εχουν τελειώσει τη σχολή ικαρων η εγινε εσωτερική εκπαιδευση και πηγανε οσοι δηλωσανε?

----------


## antonis77

Eπειτελους....καποιος βρεθηκε να μου λυσει την απορια!! :Very Happy: 
Ηθελα να πώ κάτι ακόμα...Εγω είμαι απο νυχτερινό λύκειο και σκοπευα να περάσω στη σχολή Ικαρων αλλα τη χρονιά που πηγα να δώσω βγήκε μια εγκυκλιος και αποκλεισε του νυχτερινου απο τις στρατιωτικες Σχολες.
Τώρα είμαι 23 και τελειωνω τις σπουδες μου στην Πληροφορική φέτος..και Γεναρη που θα είμαι 24 θα μπω στρατό.
Σκευτωμαι να παω είδικες δύναμεις λογο του οτι θα έχω κάποια μορια παραπάνω νομιζω ετσι δεν έιναι?
Θα εχω πρόβλημα που ειμαι 25 οταν απολυθω με τα ορια ιλικιας για τους πιλοτους?Και αν το απολυτήριο μου του Νυχτερινού με σταματαει για το λημενικό..

----------


## antonis77

Μα που τα ξέρεις ολα αυτά? :Confused: 
Με τη σχολή Ικαρων ξερω τι γινεται ιπταμενοι βγαινουν πολλοί λιγοι
Οντως των Μηχανικών οταν ήθελα να δώσω εχει περιπου στο 18 βαθμό πρόσβασης και των Ικαρων γυρω στο 16 και μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση.
Κοιτα αν θες εδώ




> β) Να είναι κάτοχοι πτυχίου Ιδρυμάτων Ανώτατης Εκπαίδευσης (ΙΑΕ) και Ακαδημιών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΑΕΝ ή πρώην ΑΔΣΕΝ) ή κάτοχοι απολυτηρίου δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης (τύπου Λυκείου), με ελάχιστο όριο γενικού βαθμού απολυτηρίου δεκαεπτά (17) για υποψήφιους που κατέχουν απολυτήριο τίτλο δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης της ημεδαπής ή άλλο ισότιμο τίτλο σχολών της αλλοδαπής και δεκαοκτώ (18) για την κατηγορία κατόχων ειδικοτήτων αποκτηθεισών στις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις

----------


## antonis77

Μα που τα ξέρεις ολα αυτά? :Confused: 
Με τη σχολή Ικαρων ξερω τι γινεται ιπταμενοι βγαινουν πολλοί λιγοι
Οντως των Μηχανικών οταν ήθελα να δώσω εχει περιπου στο 18 βαθμό πρόσβασης και των Ικαρων γυρω στο 16 και μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση.
Κοιτα αν θες εδώ




> β) Να είναι κάτοχοι πτυχίου Ιδρυμάτων Ανώτατης Εκπαίδευσης (ΙΑΕ) και Ακαδημιών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΑΕΝ ή πρώην ΑΔΣΕΝ) ή κάτοχοι απολυτηρίου δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης (τύπου Λυκείου), με ελάχιστο όριο γενικού βαθμού απολυτηρίου δεκαεπτά (17) για υποψήφιους που κατέχουν απολυτήριο τίτλο δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης της ημεδαπής ή άλλο ισότιμο τίτλο σχολών της αλλοδαπής και δεκαοκτώ (18 για την κατηγορία κατόχων ειδικοτήτων αποκτηθεισών στις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις


Εγώ μετα το στραπατσο με τη εγγυκλειο στης πανελληνιες πηγαινα ουτε και εγώ ξέρω γιατί.Αρα το 17 το Ξεχναω...ειδα ομώς αυτο   ή       στην προκυρηξη άρα το 17 τπ ξέχναω...αλλά...η σχολή ειναι ΑΤΕΙ αύτο δεν την κάνει ανωτατη?Αρα μου δίνεί το δικαίωμα να παρω μέρος...σωστα...?

----------


## antonis77

Ναι βεβαια...εγω 17 δεν βγάζω 14. κάτι έχω άρα ζητανε οι 17 ή χαρτι ανωτατης εκπαιδευσης, δεν έχω 17 αλλα έχω το πτυχιο αρα λόγικα μπρω να παρω μέρος στη προκύρηξη..
Πιλότος ε?Πετάει η ακόμα η οχι?

----------


## antonis77

Καλα όχι τώρα πρέπει να πάω φάνταρος πρωτα...γιαυτο ρωρησα για είδικες δύναμεις...Αστο το παιδί να καλά και να πεταει!!! :Very Happy: 
Μεχρι και για ιδιωτικές σχολές εψαξα..στην Αγγλια μια καλη θέλει 60000
Είναι πολλά τα λευτά....

----------


## antonis77

Κοίτα το θέλω πολυ...στη δούλεια που κάνω παράλληλα με τη σχολή ειμαι καλός(προγραμματιστής) αλλά.......λέιτουργώ σαν να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταφερω κάπως να μπώ στο στο σώμα αυτο..και πιστεύω καλά κάνω...αλλα πρέπει να το ψαξω και άλλο....στην αέρολεσχη λέω να πάω αυτη τη βδομάδα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PF8A...elated&search=

ΧΑΧα δεν παιζωνται!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## antonis77

Και μενα χαλασμενο μου φενεται γιατι μπαταρει απο τη μία!
αχαχαχαχα!! :Razz: 
Βρε πέτανε????Αμα πετανε πάει και τελείωσε!!!!!Αυτό είναι!
Οχι που δεν θα κάνανε......να έχεις τέτοιο εργαλείο και να μην το λιώνεις.....μπαααααααααααα :Smile:

----------


## caterina75

Από τη Διεύθυνση Πολιτικού Προσωπικού του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας προκηρύχθηκε η πλήρωση, με γραπτό διαγωνισμό, οκτώ κενών οργανικών θέσεων πλοηγών, του κλάδου Αρχιπλοηγών - Πλοηγών των Πλοηγικών Σταθμών Πειραιά, Ηρακλείου, Βόλου, Χαλκίδας, Λαυρίου. Στον Πλοηγικό Σταθμό Χαλκίδας αντιστοιχεί μία θέση. Οι αιτήσεις γίνονται δεκτές από τις 24 Αυγούστου έως τις 7 Σεπτεμβρίου. Το κείμενο της προκήρυξης είναι διαθέσιμο στην ιστοσελίδα www.yen.gr .




_PS1: To άρθρο είχε δημοσιευτεί στις 17/8/07 αλλά έπεσε το μάτι μου εκεί μόλις σήμερα
__PS2: Πηγή http://www.servitoros.gr/news/view.php/14927/_

----------


## caterina75

Εχμ ... νόμιζα ότι είχα ανοίξει νέα θεματική στην ενότητα της εκπαίδευσης (έψαχνα να βρω που αλλού ίσως μπορούσε να μπει)

----------


## caterina75

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν το έψαξα περαιτέρω .... το ομολογώ!!!

----------


## dauphin pilot

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΠΙΛΟΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΥ .
ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΙ ΑΝΩΤΑΤΩΝ ΣΧΟΛΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΕΝ.
ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΕΙΣΑΧΘΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΣ 18 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΩΝ 
ΣΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΩΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΟΦΟΡΩΝ ΛΣ.
ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΣ ΕΑΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΝΕΩΝ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩΝ .
ΕΑΝ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΓΡΑΠΤΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ .
ΙΣΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ.
Υ.Γ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ...-

----------

